# Crypt. fusca 'Wongso' flower



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

just wanted to share this photo of an interesting and beautiful spathe.

The plant is a good grower.

Bill


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow nice one Bill, you keep it in the nuetral setup?


----------

